

Apple notebook lines to see major design changes - DocSavage
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/04/07/apple_notebook_lines_to_see_major_design_changes_sources_say.html

======
samt
Apple is just absurdly, incredibly far ahead of every other pc manufacturer
out there. They'll come to market with "green" laptops just when "green" is
meaningful to consumers, make a huge splash about it and get an amazing amount
of free press. Meanwhile Dell can't figure out which shade of gray sells best
to small business buyers on the first Tuesday of the month and HP can't load
enough crapware on your pc.

------
inovica
Aluminium is the way forward. I had a black MacBook but its only when I used
the MacBook pro or my current MacBook Air that I really thought it was an
Apple. Its about time for a refresh and I'm looking forward to what they do

------
utnick
i think the white plastic look is a good branding tool... no other laptop
looks even close to a macbook

~~~
DocSavage
Don't forget the glowing apple logo on the lid. That unifies the look a bit,
even if aluminum and "matte black" trim gets thrown in. Or you go for the 24kt
gold laptop: <http://www.computer-choppers.com/pics/17mbp31.jpg> :)

------
erickhill
Making the Macbook Pro slimmer would be an impressive engineering
accomplishment, but don't do it simply for the sake of design and hurt the
performance.

The current MBP's are nearly perfect, save for the glowing white hot
(aluminum) case.

~~~
culley
Really hot computers are a thing of the past. The new Intel chips run cool and
low watt. Check out the Air for example. No more burned testicles!

------
pmorici
Why is aluminum better for the environment than plastic? Isn't there a lot of
strip mining and nasty chemicals involved in Aluminum production?

~~~
culley
You can recycle Al with electricity. A large portion of the Al in circulation
is recycled.

------
dhimes
[snicker] should be re-assess not re-asses [snicker] And, yeah, if they could
keep them from getting so hot, it would be a big plus.

------
tlrobinson
Oh wow, a stainless-steel MacBook would just be _sexy_.

